# sublimation-faded prints at bottom



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey People
Just a quick question on sublimation aprons, bags, baby bibe etc...

Recently ive discovered that part of my prints came out faded at the bottom (the part that's facing me - the bottom of the heat press). the rest of the print area seems perfect with vibrant colors, being it bags, aprons, baby bibs or anything else besides mugs..... sometimes the print at the bottom comes out faded, as if it didn't sublimate properly in that area.

Is it a problem with my press, (not producing the same temp throughout the element), or is it when i lift the heat press after pressing my product, that the paper might lift somehow and leave it faded.

Please advise urgently
Fiekyville


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you lift too quickly you can get ghosting...but that does not seem to be your problem. I would suggest doing a pressure test...put strips of paper around the edges of the press...pull the press down as you normally do..you do not need press on for this...and then see if the paper nearest you...the bottom as you describe it..is just a tight as the paper around the sides and top...if no then your press is not straight..if the paper is held just as tightly....then you may have a heat problem. either buy a temp strip from your supplier..or get a infrared heat gun from Harbor Freight...around $30-$40...and see if the temp is the same at the bottom...or you can cut colored strips of sublimated images and place randomly around the press..see if you can identify the area with cold spots...


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Charles
I give it a go to identify cold spots. other thing also, when i swing the press towards me (as if im going to press), there's a slight wiggle on the top part of press.

so if the press is not aligned properly, could that cause it to fade ?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

With a clam shell type press the front closes last and can
be an issue. Use more pressure. Charles is right on.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi David
Thanks for your reply. Is the swing away press a clam shell type press.. im not familiar with the terms.

By increasing the pressure you mean, tighten it more, or should i increase the temp ? (i press at 400F) ? or dwell time ?

Please advise ?

PS: sorry for the dumb questions, i need to be sure 

Regards


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Swing away is not a clam shell. Swing away presses are
better. Yes turn the knob clockwise, I think you need
more pressure. Also you need to pre press for 30 seconds
for shrinkage. Press for 45 seconds 400 degrees.

Check out our transfer videos:

YouTube - condesystems's Channel


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks again David.
i will definitely check that, i do pre heat my garments before pressing, but for 10 to 15 secs, not 30 secs.
also, i press my bags, aprons, bibs etc... for 90 seconds, is that too long ?

Thanks again
David


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Not long enough for aprons. Maybe 30 seconds.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

is that for pre press or the actual transfer press ?

Thanks again david


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

also....
will dye trans prospray work, to get my paper stick to the garment.

many thanks


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes, it holds the paper on the substrate.
I would pre-press for at least 30 seconds, cool and then press for 45 seconds.
Ring spun polyester really shrinks.


----------



## People Print (Jan 31, 2010)

Most heat presses are hottest and have the best pressure in the center so have your design at least 1.5" border from the edge of your heat press platen.
Your rubber padding usially gets worn down around the edges. Adding extra pressure may solve your problem. Good luck

People Print
[email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc3Un1WgjrA


----------

